# Dixie at Black Shoals this saturday 2/14



## bsanders (Feb 9, 2015)

Right now winds are expected to be 20-30 mph for both Saturday and Sunday. High winds and jon boats do not mix well. A decision will be made Thursday night. If the tourney is called off it will be added to the end of the regular schedule accordingly.


----------



## JarheadDad (Feb 10, 2015)

A WNW wind is dead down the pipe on Black Shoals. There will be places to fish mostly out of the wind and fish caught but getting there and back will require a strong boat. Afraid the smaller boats wouldn't have much of a chance of working the lower end. They could get there but coming back would be real sporty! Black Shoals is a whole bunch more sheltered than a Varner or Bear Creek.

Personally I've fished that lake in high winds a lot with no problems. But I run a big boat and it is set up for it. Nothing like taking them over the bow with wind chills in the 20s! Whatever you decide is OK with us. No worries. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Feb 10, 2015)

I vote to fish it wind or not. I fished it in 35mph winds with my old 1436 with no problems. Just had to hug the bank. My 16 footer now no doubt would do even better.


----------



## DOBCAngler (Feb 10, 2015)

CensoredCensored and wind can make for a very long day.  Don't take a chance and risk anyone's well being.  We had a boat flip at BC a few years ago in 30+ mph winds.  To many things can go wrong from batteries dying to not being able to control the boat properly with 2-3 ft seas which you will have with those winds.  The temps are just another factor to think about.  You won't be the only one cancelling a tournament this weekend.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 10, 2015)

We are on the same page Matt. You plan on getting back down here to fish any with us?


----------



## bsanders (Feb 10, 2015)

Here's what I'm thinking…..if the wind doesn't magically subside, the weekend of the Cedar Creek tourney, we will add Black Shoals sunday, but it will not be a 2 day tourney, they will be 2 separate tourneys. That way we will stay "on Schedule" for the fish off.


----------



## DOBCAngler (Feb 10, 2015)

I will be down sometime in the near future.  Should be able to make one tournament at some point.  So ready to fish again, tired of seeing 2 ft of snow on the ground.


----------



## BROWNIE (Feb 11, 2015)

Like others I have fished in 30 MPH winds also. Yes it can be done but it sure makes for a long day. Add in the below freezing temps and it makes the long day even longer and much more dangerous. I love to fish and love the competition of the tournament. My team joined this mostly for the fun and comradery. with these temps and winds it definitely takes out the fun. but like JarheadDad that's just my two cents worth and what ever you decide is fine with us.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 11, 2015)

It's looking good for us for saturday. They have backed off of the winds a good bit.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 11, 2015)

This is as of right now


----------



## bsanders (Feb 11, 2015)

It looks like Dixie will be fishing at Black Shoals saturday. The raffle item this week will be a Abu Garcia black max baitcasting reel paired with a Abu Garcia vengeance rod. $5 a ticket.  Bring correct change please. It helps things go quicker. I will be taking money in the parking lot. I will be in my truck this saturday instead of my partners truck. It's a white chevy 2500hd with our logo sticker on the back glass.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 11, 2015)

If this will be your first tourney of the year with Dixie please have your regs page filled out and signed along with your membership money ready.....and have it separate from that days entry fee.


----------



## -Jason- (Feb 11, 2015)

blast off at 7?


----------



## bsanders (Feb 11, 2015)

Blast off at 7 weigh in at 3. Gate will open at 5:45.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Feb 12, 2015)

Awesome. Looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## bsanders (Feb 13, 2015)

Gate opens at 5:30. Taking entry fee and raffle money in the parking lot. See yall in the am.


----------



## jack butler (Feb 16, 2015)

Who came in second?


----------



## may1501 (Feb 16, 2015)

Who came in first ?


----------



## bsanders (Feb 16, 2015)

Haha. My partner and I were fortunate enough to win 1st place with 16.98lbs and big fish honors with a 5.07lb fish, Mr jack butler and his partner Seth feltner got 2nd place with 16.44lbs, and watt Keller and Mr pinner came in 3rd with 15.71lbs.


----------



## may1501 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sounds like yaw had a good time


----------



## -Jason- (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats


----------

